# Update features on 2017 MKIII model



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello everyone, I have upgraded from a 2007 MKII, to a 2017 MKIII Sport. WOW, what a difference! Whilst the MKII was very fast, it wasn't an all-rounder, which is really what I need. Granny mode is great for the wife, plus it still has 4 seats, so is technically still a family car 

I was wondering if anyone knows of any UK firms offering a re-flash service, to add features like Sat Nav to the existing technology pack? The hardware is certainly compatible, but the software needs updating. I asked at Audi, but they had no idea.

I plan on getting a rear camera fitted in a couple of weeks, which connects straight to the digital dash, so I know it has the interfaces already in place.

Any asisstance on the re-flash would be grately appreciated.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You need an OEM camera to connect to the virtual cockpit 
Vw retrofits in reditch do the nav upgrade, they did mine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Try a search on here for Hazzydayz and Satnav Systems. They are pricy and not the only ones but these are roughly in north and south greater London. Richter Sports near Milton Keynes might do it. There are others or do a search on Audisport.net. Not sure if you can update with Audi but if so won't be cheap. Kuffatech?? Do parts if you want to try the camera or take a risk with EBay. Big thread on reversing cameras on this 8S forum.


----------



## zooks (Sep 15, 2017)

Reversing camera is an easy retrofit and quite useful on a TT, plenty of info on this retrofit if you search the forum
Sat nav activation is also possible, again best to use the search function on here for more info.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

German eBay is the cheapest for a OEM reverse camera, I paid £219 for mine and fitted & coded myself easily

Vw retrofits is by far the cheapest for nav activation too @ £250 
The guys name is Alex and is very competent, mine took about an hour

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

Sorry for the relay in acknowledging these excellent replies. Thanks very much.


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

If anyone wants the rear camera / part No. it's 8S0827574A.

Just got one for £158.00


----------



## jam3sc (Dec 7, 2012)

cdrnet said:


> If anyone wants the rear camera / part No. it's 8S0827574A.
> 
> Just got one for £158.00


Did you also get the cable kit with that, or are you buying that from elsewhere?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Just be aware it's software piracy if you don't have a valid licence for the software and you pay someone to steal it for you.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> Just be aware it's software piracy if you don't have a valid licence for the software and you pay someone to steal it for you.


As opposed to Audi's prices which are just highway robbery. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, robbery is theft. Drives down the resale of other used cars too no doubt.

Would you take a pair of trainers from ike if you thought the price was too high?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Oh reminds me of the silly anti-piracy things on films a few years ago...

"You wouldn't download a car"

Errm yeah ok, whatever :lol:


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

MClaine55 said:


> Try a search on here for Hazzydayz and Satnav Systems. They are pricy and not the only ones but these are roughly in north and south greater London. Richter Sports near Milton Keynes might do it. There are others or do a search on Audisport.net. Not sure if you can update with Audi but if so won't be cheap. Kuffatech?? Do parts if you want to try the camera or take a risk with EBay. Big thread on reversing cameras on this 8S forum.


Are companies like Hazzydayz fit it legally like with the correct licence?

I checked with Audi West London as they charge £1800 to add Sat Nav - tooo much for me


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> No, robbery is theft. Drives down the resale of other used cars too no doubt.
> 
> Would you take a pair of trainers from ike if you thought the price was too high?


No of course not. Nor from Tina either. :lol: 
But you're overlooking the human nature side of things. If I'd paid Nike £35k- £40k for a pair of trainers, complete with laces, but was told I couldn't tie those laces unless I paid Nike another 250 quid ...... I think I might look at other options.

People see it as - the goods are already there, I'm just paying for permission to use them. Its not costing Audi any more if I do. While on the other hand Audi as thinking "what's the most we can get away with charging the punters for this feature?" Rather than what has it cost us.
Pirates and robbers all.


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> No, robbery is theft. Drives down the resale of other used cars too no doubt.
> 
> Would you take a pair of trainers from ike if you thought the price was too high?


I suspect you re talking about a worthless pair of warn out trainers here.

Obsolete maps without traffic alerts / reroutes are pretty useless these days. The phone interface app that allows you to run your phone's current 4G enabled map on the screen is a far better option and worth paying for.


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

jam3sc said:


> cdrnet said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants the rear camera / part No. it's 8S0827574A.
> ...


I assuming the guy fitting the camera will provide the cable, though I was wondering if the required connectivity might already be in place.

I've fitted a few cameras on older models, but have been assuming that a dealer tool might be required to interface with the dash.

Might take a look at it myself, out of curiosity.


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

wlondoner said:


> MClaine55 said:
> 
> 
> > Try a search on here for Hazzydayz and Satnav Systems. They are pricy and not the only ones but these are roughly in north and south greater London. Richter Sports near Milton Keynes might do it. There are others or do a search on Audisport.net. Not sure if you can update with Audi but if so won't be cheap. Kuffatech?? Do parts if you want to try the camera or take a risk with EBay. Big thread on reversing cameras on this 8S forum.
> ...


Yes, I spoke with Hazzydayz and they confirmed that they do supply a licence with the purchase of their GPS maps solution.

Audi dealers wouldn't be recommending them, it they were not 100% legit.


----------



## cdrnet (Apr 29, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> No, robbery is theft. Drives down the resale of other used cars too no doubt.
> 
> Would you take a pair of trainers from ike if you thought the price was too high?


I don't agree with this point. Just a small FYI for you: I bought by car without bumper fenders, reversing camera, or Sat Nav, which disproves your point.

Conditional of vehicle and mileage are always going to be the determining factors, when purchasing a vehicle.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

cdrnet said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > MClaine55 said:
> ...


Thank you that's helpful. I was concerned Audi might wipe it off whenever it went in for a service 
That makes there price seem better then as £700+ isn't cheap still even if it's better than Audi prices.


----------

